# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  ОКЕАН ЕЛЬЗИ 28.06.14 на стадионе "Черноморец" - грандиозный юбилейный концерт!

## marusova

Билеты: http://kasa.in.ua/ua/events/view-okean-elzy-20-rokiv-odesa.html
Либо по адресу: ул. Базарная, 64/угол Пушкинской ("Офис Туризма")
Студентам - *скидка 20%* на билеты в 1-ю фан-зону! (при условии предъявления студенческого).
Официальная группа концерта: http://vk.com/odesa_oe_2014

----------


## xzandra

продам 5 билетов на концерт во 2-ю фан-зону... желающим скидка по 10 грн на билете - итого по 240  :smileflag:  налетайте

----------


## marusova

Напишите ещё тут - https://vk.com/topic-70569419_30078956?offset=last&scroll=1, больше вероятности, что найдутся желающие  :smileflag:

----------


## xzandra

спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## Фалькор

Добрый день. Может кто продает 2 билета в Фан Зону 3? Напишите, пожалуйста, в личку. С радостью приобрету.

----------


## Cosmic_Girl

Если покупать билет по студенческом,на входе будут проверять студенческий?? Кто знает??

----------


## odessa54321

Куплю 2 билета в 3 фан зону.

----------


## marusova

Следите за сайтом - http://kasa.in.ua/ua/events/view-okean-elzy-20-rokiv-odesa.html#buy, билеты появляются там партиями

----------


## 115117

Шарашкина контора.6 июня оплатила 2 билета курьерской доставкой на Новую почту.Сегодня уже 19 июня.Билетов нет.Телефон курьера не дают,1100 грн коту под хвост.

----------


## successful

> Шарашкина контора.6 июня оплатила 2 билета курьерской доставкой на Новую почту.Сегодня уже 19 июня.Билетов нет.Телефон курьера не дают,1100 грн коту под хвост.


 Кому оплачивали и зачем на Новую почту? Если доставка курьером,то оплата лично в руки

----------


## 115117

на сайте провела онлайн-оплату.Курьер доставляет на НП,а я уже оттуда забираю сама.За сегодня со мной так никто и не связался.Уже не знаю что думать.

----------


## hEAVON

Шикарный концерт, жаль лишь наш газон на чмп ))

----------


## GraySH

Кто знает точно во сколько начало концерта? В разных источниках по разному - на билетах 20:00 в сети 19:00.

----------


## Лилёк

у кого-то есть друзья в киеве кто был 21го на концерте? как впечатления от пребывания в фан зоне 1?

----------


## Yazva

А кто подскажет на стадионе в каком секторе лучше на концерт - чтоб видно было более-менее, слышно хорошо? :о) Хочу с дочерью пойти, а она первый раз на концерте, чтоб понравилось

----------


## tanushka83

Есть еще билеты в первую фан-зону?

----------


## Mephisto

Куплю 1 билет во 2-ую фанку

----------


## 115117

пишу окончание своей истории-билеты были куплены 6 июня,получены 23 июня.Всего лишь 17 дней вместо 7 заявленных.
больше никакой курьерской доставки заказывать не буду.Причем курьер позвонил стоя под дверью.О том что понедельник рабочий день и может,стоило б заранее позвонить и договориться о времени
,речь не идет.
В итоге,билеты на руках и слава Богу!

----------


## ЗАГАДКА

Куплю 2-4 билета в фан-зону)))

----------


## Annina

Куплю у вас 3 билета.

----------


## Ray_River

Куплю 2 билета, в 1-ю фан зону.

----------


## Фалькор

Меняю *2* билета в Фан зоне 2 на 2 билета в Фан зоне *3*.

----------


## Hermione Granger

очень хочу 2 билета в любую фан-зону! если вдруг у кого-то завалялись)

----------


## Nasttya

Продам 1 билет в 1-ю фан-зону (Продан)

----------


## Hermione Granger

народ, а может кто-то знает, есть ли какая-то надежда, что билеты на концерт появятся перед самим концертом? Что там как-то бронь снимается и все такое? Ну очень хочется попасть)

----------


## fatamorgana

звонила тольк очто в кассир ин юа....сказали: Конечно могут, мониторьте сайт. На трибунах полно забронированных и не выкупленных

----------


## Hermione Granger

> звонила тольк очто в кассир ин юа....сказали: Конечно могут, мониторьте сайт. На трибунах полно забронированных и не выкупленных


 я вот как-то мониторю, но картинка не меняется пока

----------


## Викуля С

Куплю 2 во вторую либо 3 в третью!!))) 0674810706

----------


## fatamorgana

куплю в первую 2-3 билета 097 908 39 12

----------


## Дионисия

Куплю 1 билет во вторую фан-зону!

----------


## LitaFord

Куплю 2 билета до 250грн за каждый

----------


## colombia

Куплю два билета до 500гр. каждый.

----------


## Викуля С

куплю 1 во вторую!!!))))) 0674810706

----------


## Helen Babak

Куплю 3 билета 1 фан зону 0631463868

----------


## VERB

приобрету 2 бил в 1-2 ФЗ. жду в личку.

----------


## ~Infanta~

куплю 1 билет в 1 фанзону !!! Очень нужно !

----------


## bmw755

Куплю 2 билета по 250 грн. 0631214012

----------


## Vetalana

Меняю 2 билета 2 фан зона на 1-ю, или куплю 2 в первую фан зону

----------


## nadokto)

> звонила тольк очто в кассир ин юа....сказали: Конечно могут, мониторьте сайт. На трибунах полно забронированных и не выкупленных


 Ага, мы так взяли 2 билета в 1 сектор. Явно не выкупленные 2 места  рядом.

----------


## d1mazty

куплю 2 билета, рассмотрю любое предложение, пишите, звоните 093-752-50-22

----------


## DemchenkoEvgeny

Куплю 2 билета!!!!!!!1

----------


## nadokto)

А что, и Бумбокс будет петь с ОЭ ?????

Вау, это джек-пот !!

"Лидер группы "Океан Ельзи" Святослав Вакарчук написал на своей странице в социальной сети Twitter, что споет вместе с лидером группы "Бумбокс" Андреем Хлывнюком. Он станет специальным гостем на концерте "Океана Ельзи" в Одессе 28 июня."

http://like.lb.ua/celebrities/2014/06/27/20239_lider_bumboksa_vistupit.html

----------


## nadokto)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqhSUgKIB68

----------


## Don't hurt

Крутой был концерт, никакого другого исполнителя не могу вспомнить, что так выкладывался в течение 3,5 часов, все для фанатов, супер драйв!!!

----------


## odessa54321

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn36NcXWjwE&list=UUpFuMiwAh01Ph40U6whVJoA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QGqPnD8v-4&list=UUpFuMiwAh01Ph40U6whVJoA

В футболке Черноморца!

----------


## TenЬ

крутейший концерт)

----------


## EVITA

Невероятный вечер, волшебная атмосфера и феноменальный концерт. Огромное спасибо Океану Эльзы за такой концерт!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## nadokto)

А я обратила внимание на публику.
Такие красивые, умные и думающие открытые лица, почти не было алкоголя, не было толкотни, агрессии, мусора...
Было красиво на сцене и у сцены.
Молодая интеллигенция, чё ))

----------


## sonatana

Спасибо Славко! 
Он подарил мне столько эмоций, что я ночью не могла уснуть, а сегодня я с детьми ехала на дачу и всю дорогу слушала его диски в машине.....Мое сердце бьется в такт с этой музыкой, с этими песнями, с этими словами и с этой группой.....
Когда в далеком 1998 году я была концерте группы ВВ (Вопли Ви-ва) и ОЭ был у нх на разогреве, мне казалось, что это не справедливо...уже тогда ОЭ вызывал у меня взрывы эмоций, с которыми тяжело было справиться.....Вчера, слушая песню "Там, де нас нема", которой уже 17 лет, я понимаю, что Вакарчук - это гений...Когда Славко сочинил песню "Я не здамся без бою", я подумала, что всё - ему больше ничего не нужно сочинять, ведь эта музыка супер-гениальна....ан нет! Его последний альбом превзошел сам себя: слова, мелодия, музыка, смысл - все собрано в одно, чувства, группа, команда - это одно целое, гениальное целое во главе с гением (извините за масло масляное)  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## nadokto)

Я тоже вспоминала себя подростком. Я тогда песни с радио записывала на кассету волшебной кнопочкой магнитофона.
Это была смесь Земфиры, однодневной попсы и Океана Эльзы: "Там, де нас нема", потом 911...

----------


## olgerda

Согласна с Вами,Nadokto). Не слышно было мата,проявления хамства, хотя 50 тисяч народу- это огромная толпа, я опасалась каких-то ексцесов. Но ,действительно, у ОЕ интеллигентная публика. Причем не только молодая -рядом с нами сидела пара лет 50, я видела многие пришли семьями с детьми подростками. А уж флаги и вышиванки - это отдельная тема...Душенька моя возрадовалась

----------


## sonatana

> Согласна с Вами,Nadokto). Не слышно было мата,проявления хамства, хотя 50 тисяч народу- это огромная толпа, я опасалась каких-то ексцесов. Но ,действительно, у ОЕ интеллигентная публика. Причем не только молодая -рядом с нами сидела пара лет 50, я видела многие пришли семьями с детьми подростками. А уж флаги и вышиванки - это отдельная тема...Душенька моя возрадовалась


 мы были: я, муж, моя мама и сын 12 лет.

----------


## olgerda

> мы были: я, муж, моя мама и сын 12 лет.


 Молодцы! и как маме?

----------


## sonatana

> Молодцы! и как маме?


 все в экстазе!

----------


## ivya

Вакарчук - гений и живая легенда! Концерт просто потрясающий, и атмосфера, и люди!

----------


## doc-men

> Причем не только молодая -рядом с нами сидела пара лет 50, я видела многие пришли семьями с детьми подростками.


 Ходили большим семейством с 13-ти и 19-тилетними детьми. И ощущали себя в том же возрасте. Поэтому не сидели, а прыгали в первой фан-зоне.
И только сейчас подумал, что почти подпадаю под категорию лет 50-ти. ))))))

П.С. А ещё пели:
http://youtu.be/6R9Vj__ZVMY

----------


## nadokto)

Товарищи, кто идёт 31-го марта в Музкомедию на Вакарчука! 
Можно заказать здесь: https://tickets.karabas.com/PublicAP...vent=360495163

А в этом Карабасе я заказала первый ряд, и ... по 1500. Правда, за доставку Новой Почтой билета придётся доплатить.

----------


## Кузма

Друзі, у кого есть 2 билета на Океан Єльзы 31.03.15 в Музкомедию ?

----------


## nadokto)

> Друзі, у кого есть 2 билета на Океан Єльзы 31.03.15 в Музкомедию ?


 Так вон по ссылке показывает, что есть ещё шесть билетов в продаже: https://tickets.karabas.com/PublicAP...vent=360495163

Кстати, 29-е в первом ряду - это рядом со мной)

----------


## Кузма

> Так вон по ссылке показывает, что есть ещё шесть билетов в продаже: https://tickets.karabas.com/PublicAP...vent=360495163
> 
> Кстати, 29-е в первом ряду - это рядом со мной)


 мне надо 2 рядом(  а там два рядом-в резерве(((

----------


## Евгения Шевченко

куплю два билета на Океан Эльзы в Музкомедию 31.03.2015

----------


## nadokto)

Было очень круто, энергично!

Вакарчку, "Вночи", Одесса
Португальско-еврейские мотивы:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8qXs8KGbzo&feature=youtu.be

----------


## nadokto)

А вот по балканским мотивам:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF8EglaYzco

----------


## Кузма

> А вот по балканским мотивам:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF8EglaYzco


 Бомба!!!!!

----------


## nadokto)

Мне ещё понравилась аранжировка по западно-украинским мотивам, таким гуцульским.
Может, кто-то записал видео?

----------

